# 2 boys



## MaileSmyth (Jan 25, 2013)

I've got two that need new homes asap. At the end of october, these two were very loving and friendly, but then their brother died. Now they are the most violent and aggresive rats that I have ever seen - I cant have them around my children, so they go, or they get put to sleep.


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

Where are you in the world?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

